# Metal Roofing Brands



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm investigating metal roofing for the log home I'm building. Any opinions or recommendations on what brand? I have literature on Fabral but that's about it.


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

I do mostly copper, so I'm not familiar with all the metal brands. But check out MBCI. https://www.mbcionline.com/shopping...ect&messageType=OnlineOrderingPageDataDisplay


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

I always liked Peterson Aluminum Corporation, Pac-Clad, and they sell other metals than just Aluminum.

Also, for budgetarry conscious buyers, Berridge makes a good panel, but get the ones with the better Kynar 500 coating applied.

Ed


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

there are probably companies that will run off panels right on site check your yellow pages atas international is a company iam familiar with .
kynar 500 finish is the top of the line coating


----------



## roofboy (Jan 18, 2007)

Hello,

We buy most of our coils and flat stock from http://www.custombiltmetals.com/. We have 4 panel machines and two soffit machines. Having these machines makes it easy to run panels to any length. If you do order panels from a company make sure the measurements are correct. I have seen nice roofs that have an ugly ridge because the panel was the wrong size.
Another company we deal with is http://www.aepspan.com/. Most of these panels we put on commecial buildings though.

Keith


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies! I am limited to the standing seam style since we want to install solar laminate. I'm still debating whether to try the roof myself.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Series 300 by Imetco in Atlanta. Far and away the best engineered SS around


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

what makes you say that?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> what makes you say that?


many years experience with all the systems above.

For lower-end systems I have a very good relationship with our local custombilt dealer and it is as acceptable a product for those applications as any of the others and more often than not, considerably cheaper. For quality and engineering though, nothing comes close to series 300.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

thanks for the info ill have to check it out


----------

